# Spear Glade X Performance with different motors



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

I can give you answers in 2 weeks when my build is done with the tohatsu 50 4s. Is yours a tunnel? If so I know I jack foreman from crossroads propellor is building props specifically for Harry's glades x boat now. He is currently making mine so when he finishes I can give you performance numbers.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

glades x with a 50? i thought it maxed out at 30? that thing is gonna haul! I fished with my buddy on a Low Tide this past weekend and he had a 50 tohatsu and let me tell you, that thing is awesome dude. thing ran like a 70.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I am running a 30 etec short shaft on a tunnel Glades X. I have a heavily cupped SRA 3 in 11 pitch that Jack at Crossroads Propeller did for me. I top out at 27/28 with it. It stays hooked up.

I also have a stock SRA 4 in 13 pitch. I have touched 29 with that prop and I'm sure I could bust 30 by myself. BUT, it doesn't stay hooked up like Jack's prop.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

DeepSouthFly said:


> glades x with a 50? i thought it maxed out at 30? that thing is gonna haul! I fished with my buddy on a Low Tide this past weekend and he had a 50 tohatsu and let me tell you, that thing is awesome dude. thing ran like a 70.


Yeah Harry has the max (recommended) hp is 30 but with the load im carrying and distances I'm running the 50 was a better option. Im just hoping it's not too much for the tunnel and doesn't suck that thing dry lol.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My Glade X is the first prototype hull epoxy, and not a tunnel hull. The modded Yamaha 25, fishing gear n me runs 32/33 gps, with another person 28/30 gps. My prop is powertec SRA3 12" stock running 19" on transom at 5900 rpm light. 12 gallon poly# tank in bow, trim tabs, 4" offset Vance jack plate.
Reason I asked for the information from other Glade X Owners as I have a chance to repower my skiff with a short shaft 50 hp Yamaha 2 stroke tiller to see if it made sense to step up with more power and just another 45# heavier, say 150# motor vs my 25 @ 106#. Your comment are helpful to me with my build. Boat is early 2014 and is holding up well, no floor flex with coring. Spray rails will be my next modification.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> My Glade X is the first prototype hull epoxy, and not a tunnel hull. The modded Yamaha 25, fishing gear n me runs 32/33 gps, with another person 28/30 gps. My prop is powertec SRA 12" stock running 19" on transom at 5900 rpm light. 12 gallon poly# tank in bow, trim tabs, 4" offset Vance jack plate.
> Reason I asked for the information from other Glade X Owners as I have a chance to repower my skiff with a short shaft 50 hp Yamaha 2 stroke tiller to see if it made sense to step up with more power and just another 45# heavier, say 150# motor vs my 25 @ 106#. Your comment are helpful to me with my build. Boat is early 2014 and is holding up well, no floor flex with coring. Spray rails will be my next modification.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

One thing I can assure you is from owning several other skiffs is 50lbs for 20hp is a huge trade off. Just think about adding 20 hp to car for example it ways 2000lbs and you see a notable difference. 20 additional hp on something that ways 350lbs you will definitely see a huge gain. I think the biggest factor will be putting all the power to thrust versus cavitation. No so much in a straight line of running but in turns etc. My motor weighs 209 and Harry seems to think I may lose 1/4 to 3/4 of inch of draft compared to the 30 etec he's put on in the past. You can modify that 25 to a 45 or 50hp. Do you know Ryan he has a Glades X and is modifying a 30hp to a 50hp with a kit from some company that specializes in it. You will have the same weight of 25 but the extra ponies.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Saltychicken said:


> One thing I can assure you is from owning several other skiffs is 50lbs for 20hp is a huge trade off. Just think about adding 20 hp to car for example it ways 2000lbs and you see a notable difference. 20 additional hp on something that ways 350lbs you will definitely see a huge gain. I think the biggest factor will be putting all the power to thrust versus cavitation. No so much in a straight line of running but in turns etc. My motor weighs 209 and Harry seems to think I may lose 1/4 to 3/4 of inch of draft compared to the 30 etec he's put on in the past. You can modify that 25 to a 45 or 50hp. Do you know Ryan he has a Glades X and is modifying a 30hp to a 50hp with a kit from some company that specializes in it. You will have the same weight of 25 but the extra ponies.


I may have to pursue the s/s 50 Yamaha, my 25 is probably 35++ hp and so a 15 hp gain for 45 # might be worth the upgrade. My little 10# jack plate may have to be retired with another h.d.version. That 25 has the Hydrotec hp upgrade stage kit installed.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Currently own the first prototype of Epoxy Spear Glade X with a modded 25 Yamaha. And I was wondering how the performance of other owners are seeing. Thanks in advance, as I really don't have a comparison with mine or other owners. See a number of 40/50 sold on the boat for power.........No body? Curious about the other Glade X Performance numbers and size motors? No owners yet?


I have the first "production" hull, no tunnel, with a 25 hp 2 stroke Yamaha, approximately 110 lbs, an SRA 11 prop. 27-28 top end with two. The boat seems perfectly balanced while poling, no stern squat, and very shallow draft, don't think I'll give that up for a heavier motor with more hp.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if a 25 is modded to 50 goodbye to the reliability. If that is even realistic which I doubt.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

devrep said:


> if a 25 is modded to 50 goodbye to the reliability. If that is even realistic which I doubt.


They've been doing kits on the 30hp for several years now and they include warranty


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Saltychicken said:


> Do you know Ryan he has a Glades X and is modifying a 30hp to a 50hp with a kit from some company that specializes in it. You will have the same weight of 25 but the extra ponies.


Was able to crawl around that boat recently. So sick. As a skinny water machine I have a hard time imagining anything currently built that can touch it...especially with that 30hp two stroke.

If it performs up to appearances, holy crap...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

devrep said:


> if a 25 is modded to 50 goodbye to the reliability. If that is even realistic which I doubt.


Sure about reliability? Both of my Yamaha's are modded with Hydrotec Stage Kits, 90 is a 87 and still hits the rev limiter no issues. The 25 was built in 2013 and still strong, no issues. My experience is all good with engine mods. These are fishing motors not racing engines, mostly bolt on performance products, from Yamaha rebuild center.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Saltychicken said:


> One thing I can assure you is from owning several other skiffs is 50lbs for 20hp is a huge trade off. Just think about adding 20 hp to car for example it ways 2000lbs and you see a notable difference. 20 additional hp on something that ways 350lbs you will definitely see a huge gain. I think the biggest factor will be putting all the power to thrust versus cavitation. No so much in a straight line of running but in turns etc. My motor weighs 209 and Harry seems to think I may lose 1/4 to 3/4 of inch of draft compared to the 30 etec he's put on in the past. You can modify that 25 to a 45 or 50hp. Do you know Ryan he has a Glades X and is modifying a 30hp to a 50hp with a kit from some company that specializes in it. You will have the same weight of 25 but the extra ponies.


Don't know Ryan, need to communicate about his rig.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Don't know Ryan, need to communicate about his rig.


Call Harry he can get you in contact with a lot of people doing different things to their boats.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Don't know Ryan, need to communicate about his rig.


Having seen Ryan's boat and knowing the water he fishes, let me assure you...its a purpose built fly fishing rig. There's not an extra ounce of weight or anything on the boat that is not expressly there for the pursuit of redfish on fly.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

getting a few extra hp is one thing, doubling horsepower is another. I've had 2 stroke mx engines built by eric gorr who was one of the best, great work and reliable but only adds a few hp and either more torque or more over rev, depending on what you ask him to do. doubling hp and esp doing it w/o issues is a claim I'd love to see backed up.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

devrep said:


> getting a few extra hp is one thing, doubling horsepower is another. I've had 2 stroke mx engines built by eric gorr who was one of the best, great work and reliable but only adds a few hp and either more torque or more over rev, depending on what you ask him to do. doubling hp and esp doing it w/o issues is a claim I'd love to see backed up.


Not defending anyones claims, you seem to have your mind made up. I did not say double hp, view Hydrotec Site for hp gains. This seems to getting out of context as someone disagrees with a legit upgrade. Have a nice day.....


----------

